# family deer camp



## guntrader33 (Nov 19, 2011)

i am married and have three kids 2 boys (6 and 4) and a little girl (2) and i want to start a hunting club i think some one else has already posted something similar on here but i want to get in a hunting club or start one with some people with same views the club will be somewhere to go relax and have fun not a club that has more officers than our government and club where your kids can run around the camp and not worry about a drunk running over them on a 4 wheeler not to say no drinking cause heck i will drink a beer at night with the guys but people getting drunk and acting dumb i cant deal with that and a club where you can go shoot a few deer and if you see a buck you have to score it be for you shoot i aint saying shoot everything but if got a child out there with you and you see a little four point let the kid shoot it i really just want a home away from home and some good guys and gals that will be friends and get along i think there is alot of hard working people out there that may want the same thing i am a blue collar working man and thats what i want to hunt with but i am in mcrae ga i would like to find a club or find some land to lease so if anyone would also like this just message me or shoot me a email i hope to hear from some of yall out there email andypettis3370@yahoo.com


----------



## guntrader33 (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone want the same thing i do it seems that no one does i hope there is still some good people out there that wants to take there kids to a good hunting camp


----------



## pstrahin (Nov 21, 2011)

Thant sounds like a good idea, and I would like to be a part of that but I think we are too far a part.  I live in the Newnan area.


----------



## jebaneezer (Nov 23, 2011)

Yea, sounds good just to far away for me. Good Luck tho.


----------



## hsuggs (Dec 30, 2011)

Where are you looking to lease. Me and my son, he is 13 maybe interested if close enough. Also have a friend with to younger boys ( i think 7 and 11) that may be interested also if close.


----------



## jkoch (Dec 31, 2011)

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florence Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.


We have access to the property year round. We also have plenty of water, electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you, your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 
__________________


----------

